# Original Skoda Fabia II Combi Fahrrad Innenraumträger für 2 Fahrräder



## Deleted 4120 (16. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330614426143?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

